# 6th and 7th slot snook of the year



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

This has been a great year for slot fish. I have caught one every time but once.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool... I need to get my but down that way and catch a snook.

Jim


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If I'm home I'll take you.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, catch one for me.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the pic


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I wish we had the inshore fishery yall boys down south have and Id spend less time offshore. Its SO nice!

What year action craft is that?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a 2001 20'. I fricken love that boat. I blew my 115 4-stroke and just put on that 2-stroke 200hp. It goes a little bit faster now... The fishing is crazy. I'm getting spoiled. If I'm not finding 30lb+ fish I'm bored. I just keep trying to top my 50lb snook. When I get back home I think I'm 100% tarpon and Cobia fishing because the snook are so easy these days.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My buddy has a '95 18' Action Craft that we fished out of last week. Sweet sled for sure! I cant wait to go back. I told the wife Im going to snow bird down there from November to March! I saw so many kayak rentals and guides down there but they were all cheap paddle yaks, I think I could do well just with Eco Tours up the Sebastian in my Hobies...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice snook


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice snook. Definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Snook,the one fish I hope to catch. If I came down south Florida in winter where can I find them? And in June where can snook be found that even a first timer might land em?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Docks, Rocks & Mangrove edges. 
All with a lot of current.
Docks=outgoing
Rocks=incoming 
Mangroves=day both tides. Less productive but good.


----------

